# CoDeSys Visu: Schaltfläche



## visu90 (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in der CoDeSys-Visu eine Schaltfläche transparent bekomme???


----------



## Chräshe (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo visu90,

nimm ein beliebiges Element (Rechteck, Ellipse...) und gehe auf den Dialog Farben.
Wenn du anwählst „Keine Farbe innen“ und „Keine Rahmenfarbe“, wird das Element transparent. 

Es gibt allerdings Hardware, die keine Transparenz unterstützt! Dann musst du halt „einen weißen Adler auf weißem Hintergrund“ malen – das geht auch...  

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## JanB1 (31 März 2015)

Variable Transprenz ist nur über Umwege möglich, oder? Also nur durch Skalierung eines Durchsichtigkeitswertes (0.0 bis 1.0) auf die Farbskala (0 bis 255) der Füllung des Objektes und die Farbe der Schrift...

Ich hätte gerne so was wie eine sRGB Angabe anstelle der RGB Angabe.


----------



## RobiHerb (31 März 2015)

Du kannst die Schaltfläche unsichtbar machen, in den meisten Elementen ist das möglich. Aufgefallen ist mir bisher nur, dass es bei einer Trend Darstellung nicht geht.


----------



## JanB1 (9 April 2015)

Ja, unsichtbar schon, da hab ich gefunden. Ich dachte eher an nen Alpha-Kanal, also dass man die Transparenz der Objekte stufenlos einstellen kann.


----------



## almINT (26 August 2019)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Ja, unsichtbar schon, da hab ich gefunden. Ich dachte eher an nen Alpha-Kanal, also dass man die Transparenz der Objekte stufenlos einstellen kann.



Geht das immer noch nicht? Mein Ziel ist es einen Frame "einzublenden". Also die Transparenz von 0 bis 255 zu animieren. Im Prinzip ein ganz normaler FadeIn Effekt. 
Leider finde ich beim Frame dazu nichts :/


----------



## holgermaik (26 August 2019)

Hallo
ein Frame hat die Eigenschaft nicht. Du könntest es auf alle Elemente des Frame anwenden. Ich habe allerding die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht jede Hardware den Kanal für die Farbdeckung sauber unterstützt, so dass es zu sehr häßlichen Farbfehlern kommen kann. 
Aber probiere es selbst. in der Config der Visu halbtransparentes Zeichnen (oder so ähnlich) anhacken. dann hat das erste Byte der Farbvariable die Funktion der Transpaarenz.
Holger


----------



## almINT (26 August 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> ein Frame hat die Eigenschaft nicht. Du könntest es auf alle Elemente des Frame anwenden. Ich habe allerding die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht jede Hardware den Kanal für die Farbdeckung sauber unterstützt, so dass es zu sehr häßlichen Farbfehlern kommen kann.
> Aber probiere es selbst. in der Config der Visu halbtransparentes Zeichnen (oder so ähnlich) anhacken. dann hat das erste Byte der Farbvariable die Funktion der Transpaarenz.
> Holger



Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe das grad versucht mit simplen Elementen wie Rechteck oder Beschriftung. 
Ganz einfach von schwarz auf transparent. Aber es kommt leider, wie du schon sagtest, zu Farbproblemen -.-
Ich habe einfach 16#FF000000(Schwarz) jedes mal um 16#11000000 subtrahiert. 
Aber wieso die Hardware soetwas einfaches wie ein Farbverlauf nicht kann, verstehe ich leider nicht..
Gibt es da keine andere möglichkeit? Verwende Codesys V3.5 SP 14


----------



## holgermaik (26 August 2019)

> Verwende Codesys V3.5 SP 14


Das Problem ist nicht Codesys sondern die Umsetzung in der Runtime der Geräte.
Hier reicht die Palette von keiner Unterstützung bis mangelhaft. Besonders extrem wird es wenn du mit Overlap Fenstern z.B. einer Combobox arbeitest die ein darunter liegendes Rechteck nur teilweise überdecken beim Aufklappen. Wird jetzt die Box wieder zugeklappt kann man ein Rechteck mit mehreren Farben erzeugen.


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2019)

almINT schrieb:


> Aber wieso die Hardware soetwas einfaches wie ein Farbverlauf nicht kann, verstehe ich leider nicht.


Es braucht eben etwas Zeit bis alle das so sehen. Hier wachsen zwei verschiedene Welten zusammen.
Die SPS-Welt, die keinen Wert auf SchnickSchnack legt, sehr wohl aber auf kurze ZyklusZeiten ohne Aufhängen der Software, ohne sporadische Abstürze, ohne BlueScreens.
Und die Welt der "MickyMausComputer", in der man immer gemeint hat, man müsse durch hüpfende BüroKlammern, FarbVerläufe u.s.w. neue KaufAnreize schaffen. 
Solange es Windows-NT gab, konnte man beobachten, dass sogar µSoft es für nötig hielt, diese ZweiGleisigkeit zu pflegen: ein BetriebsSystem für die arbeitende Bevölkerung und ein anderes zum Zeitvertreib.


----------



## almINT (26 August 2019)

Hmm, schade.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------

